# I scored today



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I was looking online and found a complete bucky for $100. I just went and picked him up. He rode shotgun on the way home and got some strange lokks and some people just laughing. And if anyone wants to know, yes he wore his seatbelt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If that don't make you feel good, what else could?


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

That's really awesome.

Makes me think of when I brought my hearse home when I bought it,I made an old couple drive off the road and waited for me to pass in it.Ahh good times.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats hillarious. I would love to have a hearse just not sure I want to give up my Impala.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Not to hi-jack the thread,but I got a great deal that I couldn't pass on.

My hearse only cost me $400 and it ran great.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think it would be awesome to have a Bucky riding shotgun and 2 Barts in the backseat. Like you were out for a drive with the wife & kids.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It couldn't have been nearly as scary as those half body inflatable male car passengers they used to advertise for women to put in the front seat of their cars so no one would think they were driving alone and unprotected.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Modern hearse = Dodge Magnum. :rockon:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

no pic ...
well maybe he took off in your car without you///LOL


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you were in a convertible d'ya think he'd whistle during the whole trip?


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

I actually have to go take a couple of totally corpsed Barts out of my backseat right now so I can go pick my daughter up from school!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

ahhh, leave em in there, scare all her little friends!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I love looks we get driving down mainstreet with the back of truck full of our Creatures of the Night!!


----------

